# My Room Mode Calculation



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Does this look OK, better to know now than later.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I can't read it ... lol.

Not that I would know whether it's good or not.

Maybe I need to go to my other computer with a lower resolution screen setting.


----------

